# Rhinestones and/or Vinyl on iPhone Cases



## chandlergymmom (Jun 30, 2013)

Does anyone know how to place rhinestones on cell phone cases? Here's a few examples of what I'm looking to do (not actually Hello Kitty - just rhinestones and/or vinyl on phone cases):
















To me, the first one looks like stones were just glued on and the second looks like glitter vinyl. I know you can do cases with sublimation but I only do rhinestones so I don't want get into that - although I could always outsource if I needed to. Here are my questions:

1. What type of case is best? Hard plastic? rubber? clear or colored?
2. What glue do you use to affix stones or can you heat press these? Maybe gemtac?
3. Can you use sign vinyl or will it just peel off? What about heat press vinyl? or clear decal material (StickOns)?
4. Where do you get blanks from?

I have all the materials and one clear rubbery iPhone case (on my phone - and I'm pretty sure it won't stand up to the heat press) that I can do tests on but I'm not really sure where to start. Any advice would be great!

Thanks!
Brandy


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

I can find these at my local mall for not a lot of $$, the effort it might take you to make them (stay away from the copy righted stuff) you can buy this stuff pre made on ALIEXPRESS. Just do a search for rhinestone phone cases.

If you want to make these at home, the rhinestone decal material works well. I have made a few on hard plastic. I don't like the way the corners wrap and I hated the way it felt in my hand. 

I have seen some do smaller decals, that may work better than a full wrap on the phone.

Edited to add, I wonder if the glitter decal material might work on this since it sun fades and this is not going to go in the sun.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

There are places that sell sheets of rhinestone decals just for this purpose. The Rhinestone World is one of those places.


----------

